# NG Tube diagnosis



## fisherdawnmarie (Nov 3, 2008)

Any suggestions on what diagnosis code to use for NG tube stopped working?

Thank you.


----------



## PatriciaCPC (Nov 3, 2008)

536.42 ??


----------



## fisherdawnmarie (Nov 5, 2008)

That would be for gastrostomy. Isn't NG tube nasogastric? Anyone agree with 996.59 or 996.79?


----------

